# Welche Soft- & Hardware benötige ich für eine Mini-Hausautomatisierung (Beckhoff/Wago



## Darkghost (20 Mai 2014)

*Welche Soft- & Hardware benötige ich für eine Mini-Hausautomatisierung (Beckhoff/Wago*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt schon einige Beiträge hier gelesen.
"Leider" enthalten die meisten (sofern ich diese gefunden habe) Beiträge häufig schon sehr konkrete Fragestellungen.

Dies ist dann für einen Anfänger in diesem Bereich dann nicht leicht nachzuvollziehen.

Was müsste ich denn kaufen wenn ich mit Beckhoff meine erste kleinen Gehversuche machen möchte, um in das Thema Hausautomatisierung einzusteigen?
Meine Vorstellung ist vielleicht mit einer Mini-Hausautomatisierung zur Lichtstuerung anzufagen (2 Schalter, 1 Lichtquelle)
Wäre natürtlich gut, wenn ich die Geräte später dann für die richtige Hausautomatisierung weiter verwenden könnte.

Alternative wäre interessant zu wissen, was ich kaufen müsste, wenn ich mich für Wago entscheide. (Zum Preisvergleich)

Generell würde ich aus meiner aktuellen Erfahrung sagen.
2 Klemmen für die Schalter
1 Klemme für das Licht 
1 Buskoppler 
1 SPS

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## egro (20 Mai 2014)

Um erste Gehversuche zu machen, würde ich dir ein Starter-Kit von Wago empfehlen.
Keine Ahnung, ob Beckhoff auch solches anbietet...

Es gibt verschiedene Starter-Kits, aber es ist alles dabei, was man für den Start braucht (z.B. kleine Taster/Schalter zum testen).


----------



## Darkghost (21 Mai 2014)

Kann ich das Starter-Kit denn dann auch für die Hausautomatisierung nutzen oder ist diese dann zu unterdimensioniert?
Bei Beckhoff habe ich als Demo-Kit:
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?fieldbus_components/demokits.htm gefunden.
Ist dies das richtige Kit?
Eigentlich hatte ich mich eher für Beckhoff entschieden als Wago... (wegen der Klemmenvielfalt)


----------



## egro (21 Mai 2014)

Ich kann nur für Wago sprechen, da ich Beckhoff nur bedingt kenne.

Welche Klemme möchtest du in deinem Haus einsetzen, die Wago nicht anbietet?

Ich habe mit dem Ethernet-Starter-Kit begonnen. Dort hast du alles was man für den Start braucht (inkl. Hardware Schalter/Taster und Programmierkabel)

Falls KNX mal eine Option sein könnte gibt es noch den KNX-Starter-Kit.

Was die Zukunft angeht, solltest du mit den Controllern keine Probleme haben.
Da gehen viele Klemmen dran!!!

Der Schweizer Wago-Support ist auch 1A!!!(Den deutschen kenn ich nicht.)

Wie sieht es eigentlich preislich aus? Ich kenne nur unsere Preise von Wago.


----------



## lucipher (21 Mai 2014)

Darkghost schrieb:


> Kann ich das Starter-Kit denn dann auch für die  Hausautomatisierung nutzen oder ist diese dann zu unterdimensioniert?
> Bei Beckhoff habe ich als Demo-Kit:
> http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?fieldbus_components/demokits.htm gefunden.
> Ist dies das richtige Kit?
> Eigentlich hatte ich mich eher für Beckhoff entschieden als Wago... (wegen der Klemmenvielfalt)



Hi,

wenn du den 880 Controller  von Wago mit einer CX9020 vergleichst wirst du mit der Wago günstiger sein.
Klemmentechnisch hast du vergleichbare Klemmen. Sofern du nichts besonderes planst. 

Die  Beckhoff Buscontroller sind speichertechnisch etwas dünner bestückt als  die 880 von Wago z.B. Die CX Serie ist noch etwas leistungsfähiger  (CX9020). Aber die Wago reicht aus für ein EFH. 

Bei  den Klemmen die ich im Einsatz habe, hätte ich auch Wago nehmen können,  aber die die KNX Klemme hat einen kleinen Unterschied. Beckhoff bietet  einen Baustein um einen Gruppenadresse aktiv auszulesen.

Gruß


----------



## egro (21 Mai 2014)

Ich dachte eigentlich mit dem KNX-Controller kann ich das auch...
Der funktioniert doch als Router?


----------



## lucipher (22 Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen,

in der Standard.lib habe ich aber keinen FB um dein Group Read Request durchzuführen. In welcher Lib hast du denn den FB um bei einer beliebigen GA den Status auszulesen?

Gruß


----------



## egro (22 Mai 2014)

Da kenne ich mich mit KNX definitiv zu wenig aus...

Vielleicht kann der Wago-Support dir Auskunft geben?

Was machst du mit dem Auslesen der Gruppenadresse?


----------



## Knaller (22 Mai 2014)

*Welche Soft- & Hardware benötige ich für eine Mini-Hausautomatisierung (Beckh...*

Moin
Für eine Hausautomatisierung auf Basis von KNX wird in den Grundzügen keine SPS benötigt.  Als nettes Beiwerk und komplexere Logiken ist eine SPS schon toll.   Bei uns funktioniert das meiste in der Wohnung ohne Logik.  Auf Basis eines Rasberry Pi werden bei mir die Visu und auch die Logiken gehandelt. 
ansonsten würde ich zu Wago tendieren weil diese alles für kNX bieten.  Dann noch Oscat Bibliothek für Gebäudeautomation.   Über die KNX Klemme können dann die gruppenadressen gelesen und geschrieben werden.  
Ansonsten schau mal knx-user-Forum vorbei.

Gruß Herbert 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egro (22 Mai 2014)

Das es keine SPS benötigt ist schon klar. 
Ich deutet die Anfrage von Darkghost in etwa so:

"Ich kenne mich mit Hausautomatisierung nicht aus, will mich aber damit befassen, bin nicht Lernresistent und suche verschieden Alternativen (u.A. SPS)."

Da fand ich den Tipp mit dem KNX-Starter-Kit erwähnenswert, weil man mit dem Controller offen für wirklich alles ist. 
Sei es DALI, KNX, EnOcean und weiss der Teufel was es noch alles gibt und geben wird.
Wenn irgend ein neues System auf den Markt kommt, ist es eine Frage der Zeit, bis es eine passende Karte (SPS-Schnittstelle) dazu gibt.

Das ist jetzt überhaupt nicht böse gemeint. Ich bin, wie jeder andere hier, für JEDEN Input dankbar. 
Ich lerne hier fast täglich Neues!!!


----------



## lucipher (22 Mai 2014)

Meine Einzelraumregelung funktioniert über die MDT Glastaster mit Temperatur Sensoren und den MDT Heizungsaktoren. Die MDT Taster können zyklisch (alle 2 Min) den Wert auf den Bus senden. Die Heizungsaktoren haben einen Notregelung. Wenn im Falle eines Sensorausfalls keine Temperaturwerte gesendet werden, wird frühestens nach 30 min. das festeingestellte Notprogramm geschaltet und daraufhin der Aktor auf die gewünschte Öffnungszeit geschaltet.

Im Bad habe ich ein Thermokon Thanos Raumbediengerät. Dieser sendet leider nur bei einer Temperaturänderung. Auch wenn es nur bei 0.1 Grad ist, kann es sein, dass eine Änderung innerhalb von 30 Minuten gesendet wird. Daher stoße ich über die SPS das Auslesen der Gruppenadresse für die Ist Temperatur an. Daraufhin sendet der Thanos aktiv.


----------



## tomrey (24 Mai 2014)

also ich habe auch mit dem wago ethernet starterkit angefangen und mir nach und nach klemmen aus der bucht dazugekauft.
bei mir gangs auch mit licht und schaltbaren steckdosen los, dann kamen zeitschaltuhren, dimmer, rollos und raffstores, sonnenstandsabhängige steuerung, zisternenpumpe und -füllstandsmessung und als letztes heizungspumpen und ERR. offen ist multimedia aber das löse ich vermutlich mit nem zentralen windoof-server.
per app (besser laptop) kann ich auch mal aus dem www zugreifen.
die visu ist die schwachstelle des ganzen aber für den hausgebrauch reichts bestens.
habe codesys gelernt und alles mit cfc grafisch selbst programmiert/parametriert. 
das ist m.e. unabdingbar, denn der hunger kommt beim essen...
gruß


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (24 Mai 2014)

Kann dir auch nur das gleiche sagen was Wago vs Beckhoff betrifft. Ist das mehr ne Glaubensfrage oder halt wenns was spezielles sein soll. Die Erweiterbarkeit ist bei beiden gegeben. 
Kenne Beckhoff auch nur von Messen und aus dem Form. Der Support von Wago hier in DE ist mehr als gut, was mich betrifft zumindest.


----------

